# Elite 5 CHIRP ice machine plug question



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Got my new ice machine in the mail after waiting a month. Instructions like most items was about useless. Not really an issue though.
One thing that caught my eye is that is says the Ppi-18i pack requires an adapter for the iceducer to sonar connection on the elite 5 hdi. Does this apply to the CHIRP? I don't think it does as the connections are both the blue connectors.
Also I noticed that the iceducer make connect only has 3 pins but the back of the sonar has 7 pin slots. Is this normal? I would think there should be 7 pins on the male end. There is 7 slots on the male but only 3 have pins. This is what makes me think I may need an adapter but the adapter is from 6 to7 pin so it's very confusing.


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

As a follow up, called Lowrance. I'm good. If you buy the ice machine version it comes with the adapter. She said they recently made changes and are just integrating the blue connector to the ice ducer wire so no adapter is needed. 
Not sure what you would do if bought the ice kit separately though. I would imagine you still need to buy the adapter it's good for other models than the elite 5 that don't use the connector. I would definitely call to verify though.


----------

